# disque dur interne macbook



## lanilodo (20 Août 2006)

bonsoir,
ayant un macbook 60Go, je suis un peu limité en capacité : j'aimerai savoir quel disque dur je peux acheter, quel sont les caractéristiques necesaaires (notamment pour sa taille ) et si possible sur quel site je peux en trouver .
merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2006)

Hello!

Les disques de laptop sont generallement des 2" 1/2.
Tu en trouves dans tous les bons magasins d'informatiques.

Il existe differents modèles selon quelques critères:

-la vitesse de rotation des plateaux (4200 tr/min, 5400, 7200, 10000)
-le mémoire tampon (2Mo, 8 et 16 sur les 3" 1/2)
-les propriétés de branchement (IDE, SATA, ...)


Si je ne me trompe pas, le HD d'origine pour le MB est un 5400 tr/min, avec 8 Mo de cache, le tout en SATA.

Changer ton HD par un modèle qui tourne plus vite affectera ton autonomie et produira plus de chaleur. 
Tu peux donc chercher du côté des HD équivalent au modèle standart et changer la taille.


J'apporte toute fois ton attention sur une autre solution moins onéreuse (les HD 2" 1/2 sont chères, qui plus est en SATA):

*Le disque dur externe!*  

Tu peux degotter des modèles très rapides et assez gros.
Pour exemple, j'ai trouvé sur MacWay un SilverTouch 160Go FW et USB pour environ 100!  


N'hésite pas si tu as d'autres interrogations!


----------



## Marvin_R (20 Août 2006)

Khyu a dit:
			
		

> Changer ton HD par un modèle qui tourne plus vite affectera ton autonomie et produira plus de chaleur.



Passer d'un 5400t/min à un 7200 ne fait pas baisser l'autonomie significativement. La perte est faible. Tout dépend de ce que tu recherches : performances ou autonomie maximale.

Pour la chaleur, l'augmentation est là aussi faible voire négligeable.

Tu peux utiliser n'importe quel disque dur 2,5" SATA. Quelques adresses :
www.macway.com
www.materiel.net
www.ldlc.com


----------



## lanilodo (20 Août 2006)

Merci pour cette reponse tres detaill&#233;e. Ce que je cherche avant tout c'est de la capacit&#233; et c'est vrai qu'un HD interne de 120Go en SATA est un peu petit mais c'est le max que j'ai pu trouver. Je ne cherche pas un HD qui tourne vite : 5400Tr/min c'est tr&#232;s bien. Du coup les HD externe m'interresse beaucoup mais je me pose une question. Je souhaite y stocker et lire des films sans les retransferer sur le HD interne: c'est possible? Je veux dire que le taux ou la vitesse de transfert ne sont pas trop faible en HD externe (ou plus faible qu'avec mon HD actuel) pour que la lecture soit fluide? Et le branchement firewire 400, c'est possible?
Merci encore de votre r&#233;ponses &#233;cair&#233;es.


----------



## Marvin_R (20 Août 2006)

Avec ton MacBook, tu as le choix entre l'USB2 et le Firewire 400. Les deux te permettent de lire un film à distance de façon tout à fait fluide.
L'USB 2 a un taux de transfert max de 480Mb/s et le Firewire de 400. Dans les faits, le Firewire est plus rapide, mais les disques durs externe USB 2 sont moins chers.
Avec un DD Firewire, je transfère les fichiers à 10-12Mo/s à peu près.

Tu as le choix entre des DD externe petits (2,5", même taille que les DD de portables) mais tu auras le même problème de capacité max, ou des DD externes plus gros (3,5"), mais de plus grande capacité max.
Les DD 3,5" ont besoin d'être branchés sur le secteur et sont donc pas auto alimentés, contrairement aux 2,5". Attention certains DD externes ont un ventilateur, cela peut les rendre bruyants. Si tu veux un DD silencieux, prends en un sans ventilo mais avec une coque en métal pour bien dissiper la chaleur.

Chez MacWay par exemple, tu as le choix entre des DD externes de qualité.


----------



## gondawa (20 Août 2006)

moi j'ai acheté sur www.ldlc.com .

Modele générique. Un boitier noname usb2, et tu choisis ton hdd. pour 102 j'ai eu un 300giga 16mcache ide Maxtor avec le boitier.

Ca marche nickel et je crois que moins cher y a pas. (Puis on sait payer direct hors tva sur ldlcPro !)


----------



## lanilodo (21 Août 2006)

bonjour,
60Go etant vraiment trop juste, je pense me prendre un 120Go en interne (je n'ai pas trouv&#233; plus grand). Par la suite je me prendrais un tres gros disque en 3.5" genre minipartener sur macway. L&#224; il me faut quelque chose facilement transportable avec une bonnebonne capacit&#233; : d'o&#249; le choix d'un DD interne. Voila ce que j'ai rep&#233;r&#233; sur macway, qu'en dites vous? ca sera compatible avec mon tit macbook (surtout le DD car il n'y a aucun avis dessus) ? :
- 120go Seagate Sata 2,5"  Momentus 5400.2 8mo Interne
Mod&#232;le : ST9120821AS
- 2x Memoire 1 Go Sodimm Ddr2- 667 Macbook Et Imac & Mac Mini Intel Compatible Mac /P

Merci


----------



## Marvin_R (21 Août 2006)

Pour le DD, pas de probème, il est compatible MacBook Pro, et le MacBook utilise les mêmes disques. L'important est que ce soit un 2,5" SATA. Le Seagate et l'Hitachi sont les 2 marques les plus reconnues pour les DD de portables il me semble.
Tu peux aussi mettre un DD 2,5" dans un boitier externe. Cela donne des disques très transportables et surtout qui sont autoalimentés par l'USB (ou le firewire). Par exemple tu peux recycler ton 60Go de cette façon.

Pas de problème pour la RAM non plus.


----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Août 2006)

Je prendrai un Raptor , si j'&#233;tais toi


----------



## kritoph (21 Août 2006)

lanilodo a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> 
> - 120go Seagate Sata 2,5"  Momentus 5400.2 8mo Interne
> Modèle : ST9120821AS
> ...


Salut,
si j'étis toi j'opterai vivement pour un 7200 tours. Quitte à changer, le gain en rapidité est réellement enorme, 30 sec de moins au boot par exemple...


----------



## lanilodo (21 Août 2006)

kritoph a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> si j'étis toi j'opterai vivement pour un 7200 tours. Quitte à changer, le gain en rapidité est réellement enorme, 30 sec de moins au boot par exemple...



oui oui mais l'autonomie? d'autres forums deconseillent les seagates. pas d'autres opinions?


----------



## Marvin_R (22 Août 2006)

Je crois qu'on perd 1/4h. Mais &#231;a d&#233;pend de l'utilisation du disque. 
Pour Seagate, je peux pas r&#233;pondre, je suis fid&#232;le &#224; Hitachi.   Mais il me semble avoir lu des commentaires d'utilisateurs de Momentus qui &#233;taient satisfait sur ce forum.

Sinon le 100Go 7200t/min d'Hitachi est tr&#232;s bien.


----------



## lanilodo (22 Août 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'on perd 1/4h. Mais ça dépend de l'utilisation du disque.
> Pour Seagate, je peux pas répondre, je suis fidèle à Hitachi.   Mais il me semble avoir lu des commentaires d'utilisateurs de Momentus qui étaient satisfait sur ce forum.
> 
> Sinon le 100Go 7200t/min d'Hitachi est très bien.



Bon après moulte reflexion, je vais tenter le 120Go de seagate : s'il y a un soucis, je suppose que macway doi avoir une bonne garantie. Et puis apple livre bien en option des disque de 120Go, doit pas y en avior des tonnes sur le marché, non?
je commande dès que macway réouvre.
je vous redit.. ce qui me barbe le + ca sera de tout re-instaler, mon disk de 60Go est bien remplit, il ne me reste que 9Go de libre.
@+


----------



## Marvin_R (22 Août 2006)

Si tu achètes un boitier externe pour ton 60Go, tu pourras lors de l'installation d'OSX récupérer toutes les données de ton compte : répertoire perso, applis, préférences système,...
(Pour l'instant je n'ai fait ça qu'à partir d'un autre Mac branché en Firewire, mais il me semble que c'est possible aussi à partir d'un DD externe Firewire, par contre je sais pas si ça marche avec un boitier USB).
Problème, difficile de trouver un boitier externe Firewire pour DD 2,5" SATA... 

Autre solution, tu achètes un boitier externe USB2 (ça se trouve plus facilement), et tu investi dans Super Duper. Il va te permettre de cloner ton système, et tu n'auras pas besoin de tt réinstaller. Et Super Duper te sera utile après pour sauvegarder régulièrement ton système.


----------



## lanilodo (22 Août 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> Si tu achètes un boitier externe pour ton 60Go, tu pourras lors de l'installation d'OSX récupérer toutes les données de ton compte : répertoire perso, applis, préférences système,...
> (Pour l'instant je n'ai fait ça qu'à partir d'un autre Mac branché en Firewire, mais il me semble que c'est possible aussi à partir d'un DD externe Firewire, par contre je sais pas si ça marche avec un boitier USB).
> Problème, difficile de trouver un boitier externe Firewire pour DD 2,5" SATA...
> 
> Autre solution, tu achètes un boitier externe USB2 (ça se trouve plus facilement), et tu investi dans Super Duper. Il va te permettre de cloner ton système, et tu n'auras pas besoin de tt réinstaller. Et Super Duper te sera utile après pour sauvegarder régulièrement ton système.



Hum, etant novice, je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir tout compris : j'ai trouvé ce boitier chez ldldc : http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00019853.html
USB2 et firewire 400 mais ca veut dire que je sort mon DD de 60Go de mon macbook et je le met dans le boitier et ca marche tout seul? il faut quelque chose de particulier au boitier pour que le DD se branche dedans (ex: interface boitier/DD) puisque l'interface boitier/macbook peut se faire en USB2 et/ou firewire 400. (j'espere avoir bien compris).
Ensuite, si ca marche, je branche quoi en premier? mon nouveau DD 120Go puis l'autre en firewire? et la procedure de recuperation de donnée, ca se passe comment?
dsl pour mes questions surment banales mais tu semble bien connaitre alors j'en profite .
merci d'avance


----------



## Toxibuz (22 Août 2006)

lanilodo a dit:
			
		

> Hum, etant novice, je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir tout compris : j'ai trouvé ce boitier chez ldldc : http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00019853.html
> USB2 et firewire 400 mais ca veut dire que je sort mon DD de 60Go de mon macbook et je le met dans le boitier et ca marche tout seul? il faut quelque chose de particulier au boitier pour que le DD se branche dedans (ex: interface boitier/DD) puisque l'interface boitier/macbook peut se faire en USB2 et/ou firewire 400. (j'espere avoir bien compris).
> Ensuite, si ca marche, je branche quoi en premier? mon nouveau DD 120Go puis l'autre en firewire? et la procedure de recuperation de donnée, ca se passe comment?
> dsl pour mes questions surment banales mais tu semble bien connaitre alors j'en profite .
> merci d'avance



Pour mettre ton ancien HDD dans ce boitier il n'y a rien de particulier à faire si ce n'est connecter le HDD avec le cable SATA présent dans le boitier, après pour le lire sur ton mac il faut le brancher soit par USB soit par FW sans oublier la prise d'alimentation 

Met plutot ton 120 Go en interne et l'autre en disque d'appoint ce sera plus confortable enfin à mon gout


----------



## lanilodo (22 Août 2006)

Toxibuz a dit:
			
		

> Pour mettre ton ancien HDD dans ce boitier il n'y a rien de particulier &#224; faire si ce n'est connecter le HDD avec le cable SATA pr&#233;sent dans le boitier, apr&#232;s pour le lire sur ton mac il faut le brancher soit par USB soit par FW sans oublier la prise d'alimentation


Mais comment etre s&#251;r que le boitier &#224; une interface (et le cable) SATA ? sur le modele DD generique il n'y a pas de precision mais sur les modeles de marques, chez ldlc, il y a souvent marqu&#233; IDE... rien indiquant que je peux mettre mon DD SATA...


			
				Toxibuz a dit:
			
		

> Met plutot ton 120 Go en interne et l'autre en disque d'appoint ce sera plus confortable enfin &#224; mon gout


Oui c'est bien ce que je comptais faire.
merci


----------



## Toxibuz (22 Août 2006)

lanilodo a dit:
			
		

> Mais comment etre sûr que le boitier à une interface (et le cable) SATA ? sur le modele DD generique il n'y a pas de precision mais sur les modeles de marques, chez ldlc, il y a souvent marqué IDE... rien indiquant que je peux mettre mon DD SATA...



Exact j'ai regardé trop vite tout à l'heure , rien n'est mentionné sur la fiche produit je te conseille donc d'envoyer un mail à ldlc ( réponse rapide  ) pour avoir un peu plus d'info.


----------



## Toxibuz (22 Août 2006)

Il y a la référence là sur LDLC qui pourrait te convenir :

http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00020272.html


----------



## Marvin_R (22 Août 2006)

Toxibuz a dit:
			
		

> Il y a la r&#233;f&#233;rence l&#224; sur LDLC qui pourrait te convenir :
> 
> http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00020272.html


Surtout pas !

La connection entre le boitier externe et le MB sera SATA, mais le disque dur &#224; l'int&#233;rieur du boitier est en IDE (PATA).

Le probl&#232;me est que le SATA permet de brancher des disques durs externe comme externe, ce qui n'est ni le cas de l'USB/FireWire ou de l'IDE. Ca introduit quelques confusions.

Voil&#224; un des rares boitiers que j'ai trouv&#233; :
boitier externe SATA USB2


Sinon, quand rien n'est indiqu&#233; sur un boitier, c'est de l'IDE, vu que c'est le standard. Si le boitier est du SATA, c'est indiqu&#233;.


----------



## Marvin_R (22 Août 2006)

lanilodo a dit:
			
		

> Ensuite, si ca marche, je branche quoi en premier? mon nouveau DD 120Go puis l'autre en firewire? et la procedure de recuperation de donn&#233;e, ca se passe comment?


Alors admettons que tu veuilles mettre un 120Go en interne. Ce que tu dois faire, c'est enlever le 60Go du MB, le mettre dans un boitier externe (avec connectique SATA pour le DD et USB2/FireWire pour le relier au MB), et installer le 120Go dans le MB.
Ce sont des op&#233;rations tr&#232;s simples &#224; faire. Tout est reconnu imm&#233;diatement.
(changement de disque dur du MacBook)

Alors voil&#224; la m&#233;thode que j'ai trouv&#233;e pour tout r&#233;cup&#233;rer de ton ancien disque :
Une fois la manip pr&#233;c&#233;dente effectu&#233;e, tu branches ton disque dur externe (USB ou Firewire).
Tu allumes ton MB en maintenant la touche alt enfonc&#233;e. Le MB te demandera sur quel disque dur d&#233;marrer, tu choisiras le disque externe (celui qui a OS X  ).
Ensuite, une fois OS X lanc&#233;, tu vas faire un tour dans l'utilitaire disque. 

Tu vas commencer par formatter le disque interne de 120Go. C'est tr&#232;s bien expliqu&#233; ici : 
http://www.osxfacile.com/partition.html

Ensuite voil&#224; ce qu'il faut faire (c'est tir&#233; encore du site OS X Facile, sur cette page d&#233;di&#233;e &#224; la sauvegarde : http://www.osxfacile.com/clone.html)

1. D&#233;marrez sur le DVD d'installation Mac OS X
            2. Choisissez et lancez *"Utilitaire de disque"* (celui             situ&#233; sur ce DVD d'installation)
            3. S&#233;lectionner le disque cible (le disque dur interne de 120Go).
            4. S&#233;lectionnez l'onglet *"Restaurer"*
            5. Glissez/d&#233;posez (depuis la colonne de gauche) le disque source             (le 60Go) dans le champ *"Source"* et le disque cible (le 120Go) vers le champ *"Destination"*.
            6. Cliquez sur *"Restaurer" *!

Et normalement  ; lorsque tu vas red&#233;marrer le MB (sur le disque dur interne cette fois &#231;i), tu devrais te retrouver sous ton syst&#232;me ! Et tu pourras effacer le 60Go, et l'utiliser comme stockage (mais pense &#224; faire des sauvegardes !).


----------



## Toxibuz (22 Août 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> Surtout pas !
> 
> La connection entre le boitier externe et le MB sera SATA, mais le disque dur à l'intérieur du boitier est en IDE (PATA).
> 
> ...



Au temps pour moi j'ai regardé un peu vite ... :rose:

Decidemment aujourd'hui j'ai pas les yeux en face des trous ... :rateau:


----------



## lanilodo (23 Août 2006)

c'est fait, j'ai passé commande chez macway de la mémoire et du DD120Go ainsi que du boitier chez rue-du-commerce proposé par marvin. je vous raconte l'installation dès que je recoit le tout.
bonne journée


----------



## Marvin_R (24 Août 2006)

En passant, ma méthode peut être simplifiée. 
En effet, une fois que tu auras installé ton 120Go dans le MB, puis branché ton 60Go en USB, inutile de démarrer sur le DD externe.
Tu peux, depuis le DVD d'installation, formatter le 120Go, créer une partition et faire un clone de ton système vers ton nouveau disque.

Bon clonage.


----------



## lanilodo (24 Août 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> En passant, ma méthode peut être simplifiée.
> En effet, une fois que tu auras installé ton 120Go dans le MB, puis branché ton 60Go en USB, inutile de démarrer sur le DD externe.
> Tu peux, depuis le DVD d'installation, formatter le 120Go, créer une partition et faire un clone de ton système vers ton nouveau disque.
> 
> Bon clonage.


j'ai reçu mon colis macway se matin et, après avoir été acheté un tournevis 00, je viens de monter la mémoire. bon elle est bien reconnue mais je ne vois pas de changement flagrant, je me persuade quand meme que c'était bien.
Sinon je devrait recevoir mon boitier demain mais je viens de me rendre compte que je n'ai pas de cable USB male/male... la tuile!!


----------



## Marvin_R (24 Août 2006)

Si tu n'as pas ouvert beaucoup d'applications, et que OS X n'a pas eu besoin pour l'instant de plus de 512Mo de RAM, tu ne verras pas de différence.
A l'usage, tu devrais voir moins de ralentissements.

Pour le câble, il est normalement livré avec le boitier, donc pas de soucis. 
J'espère que tu as pensé au tournevis TORX pour retirer le DD.


----------



## lanilodo (24 Août 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> Si tu n'as pas ouvert beaucoup d'applications, et que OS X n'a pas eu besoin pour l'instant de plus de 512Mo de RAM, tu ne verras pas de différence.
> A l'usage, tu devrais voir moins de ralentissements.
> 
> Pour le câble, il est normalement livré avec le boitier, donc pas de soucis.
> J'espère que tu as pensé au tournevis TORX pour retirer le DD.



c'est quoi un torx (et quel taille?)? ce n'est pas pareil que le cruciforme 00? et on l'utilise à quel moment?
car me faut 1h30 A/R pour aller chez le magasin le + proche.
pour le cable je m'inquiete car je ne vois rien d'ecrit dans le descriptif du colis de rue-du -commerce.. :mouais:


----------



## Marvin_R (24 Août 2006)

Ah ah, je me disais bien qu'il n'était pas inutile d'en parler de ce tournevis. 
Voilà à quoi ça ressemble :






Il a la forme d'une étoile (il faut une taille 8), et sans ça, impossible de sortir le DD de son berceau.

Tout est expliqué dans un des liens que je t'ai donné. Le revoilà :
Changement du disque dur et de la RAM par Blogeek.ch.

Pour le câble, tous les boitiers que j'ai acheté ou que des copains ont acheté étaient livrés avec...


----------



## lanilodo (28 Août 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> Ah ah, je me disais bien qu'il n'était pas inutile d'en parler de ce tournevis.
> Voilà à quoi ça ressemble :
> 
> 
> ...


Bonjour,
j'y suis presque mais j'avou etre pas mal occupé en ce moment avec ma peinture de plafond que je rate sans cesse ; je change le DD du macbook cet APM (et j'ai enfin le bon tournevis) : encore une question cependant, est ce utile sur mac de partitionner le DD? si oui de combien? Est il utile de prevoir un tit coin pour windaube avec bootcamp ou devrais je me tourner vers la virtualisation? bref tant qu'a reparir de 0 avec le DD, autant prevoir un minimum, j'ai pas envie de faire ca tous les jours.
merci Marvin pour tout tes conseils, c'est tres rassurant de débuter sur mac avec des gens comme toi.
bonne journée.


----------



## sebdag (28 Août 2006)

Ce site le fait bien aussi !

http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/86.0.0.html


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Août 2006)

Et le tournevis 00 ca se trouve facilement ????
Je regarderai chez mon père mais au cas ou je peux le trouver chez un brico machin ???


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Et le tournevis 00 ca se trouve facilement ????
> Je regarderai chez mon père mais au cas ou je peux le trouver chez un brico machin ???



J'en ai un


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Août 2006)

Et tu es sur clermont la ?


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Et tu es sur clermont la ?



Non en fait j'en ai pas (c'est #0) désolé.


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Août 2006)

Snif tant pis    
et sinon ca se trouve partout chez les bons brico ???


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Snif tant pis
> et sinon ca se trouve partout chez les bons brico ???



ouais


----------



## Marvin_R (28 Août 2006)

lanilodo a dit:
			
		

> encore une question cependant, est ce utile sur mac de partitionner le DD? si oui de combien? Est il utile de prevoir un tit coin pour windaube avec bootcamp ou devrais je me tourner vers la virtualisation?
> merci Marvin pour tout tes conseils, c'est tres rassurant de débuter sur mac avec des gens comme toi.
> bonne journée.



Merci.  

Le partitionnement n'est pas obligatoire. Sur le forum Mac OS X, il y a une grosse discussion dessus. 
Même en cas de plantage d'OS X, tu peux le réinstaller en choisissant de sauvegarder dans un dossier tes anciennes données. Et en cas de plantage du disque, partitionner ne sauvera pas tes données.
Et puis il faut choisir les tailles de tes partitions : trop petites, tu vas manquer de place, trop grandes, tu vas en perdre...
Si veux quand même partitionner, prévois large : pour OSX et pour les applications que tu installeras. 
Je viens de faire un tour dans les discussions du forum, et certains penchent pour une partition "système+applis" de 15-20Go au moins.

Sinon, la meilleure solution est d'acheter (encore) un DD externe pour sauvegarder ton système régulièrement (ou sur ton DD externe de 60Go), et d'avoir une seule partition sur ton disque principal.


Pour Bootcamp, tu n'es pas obligé de partitionner lors de l'install d'OS X. Le partitionnement peut se faire après, lors de l'install de Bootcamp. Tu ne perdras pas tes données lors du partitionnement.

Bonne chance avec ta peinture.


----------



## Marvin_R (28 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Et le tournevis 00 ca se trouve facilement ????
> Je regarderai chez mon père mais au cas ou je peux le trouver chez un brico machin ???



J'ai trouvé le TORX et le cruciforme chez un magasin dont le nom commence par Casto.... 
Mais je ne les ai vus qu'en coffret. A l'unité, de cette taille, c'est dur à trouver. Mais je n'ai pas peut-être pas assez cherché.


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Août 2006)

Thanks a lot !
je crois que j'ai un magasin dont le nom fini par "rama"     

Merci


----------



## lanilodo (28 Août 2006)

J'ai fini mon plafond et c'est pas trop mal. Du coup je m'attele au changement de DD. Je parttione pas, on vera plus tard. Sinon j'ai trouvé mes tournevis (à l'unité) dans un mag dont le nom commence par leroy.
@+


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Août 2006)

Merci merlin


----------



## lanilodo (28 Août 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé le TORX et le cruciforme chez un magasin dont le nom commence par Casto....
> Mais je ne les ai vus qu'en coffret. A l'unité, de cette taille, c'est dur à trouver. Mais je n'ai pas peut-être pas assez cherché.


j'y suis presque..sauf que je n'arrive pas à restaurer mon DD externe.
J'ai changé le disque, mis le petit en externe, redemarrer avec le DVD macosx en appuyant sur c, quand j'ai eu acces à mon DD interne, je fait "effacer" avec option macos etendu. j'ai allumé mon dd externe qui a été reconnu aussitot par l'utilitaire mais quand je vais sur "Restaurer", j'essai de glisser le disque externe vers l'emplacement "source" mais rien ne se passe.... il ne glisse pas..
help, je seche


----------



## Marvin_R (28 Août 2006)

tu as fait des prog&#232;s depuis ?

Sinon, peut-&#234;tre une explication :
Quand tu effaces ton DD interne, tu as bien recr&#233;&#233; une partition ? Quand tu es sous l'utilitaire de disque, tu dois voir 2 lignes : l'une avec la taille du disque et une autre avec le nom de ta partition. C'est cette 2&#232;me ligne que tu dois faire glisser...

Voil&#224; la page qui explique tout :
http://www.osxfacile.com/partition.html
Il faut toujours cr&#233;er au moins une partition.


----------



## laf (28 Août 2006)

Et sur MBP, ça se change facilement un DD interne ou c'est du genre i-book?


----------



## Marvin_R (28 Août 2006)

C'est du genre de l'iBook :
Démontage d'un MacBook pro (le disque dur apparaît page 7  )


----------



## chandler_jf (29 Août 2006)

laf a dit:
			
		

> Et sur MBP, ça se change facilement un DD interne ou c'est du genre i-book?



Le MBP n'apparait pas dans la section DIY d'Apple donc la garantie saute


----------



## lanilodo (29 Août 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> tu as fait des progès depuis ?
> 
> Sinon, peut-être une explication :
> Quand tu effaces ton DD interne, tu as bien recréé une partition ? Quand tu es sous l'utilitaire de disque, tu dois voir 2 lignes : l'une avec la taille du disque et une autre avec le nom de ta partition. C'est cette 2ème ligne que tu dois faire glisser...
> ...


salut,
oui j'ai bien partitionné mon disque mais ensuite, dans la partie glisser/deposer de l'onglet restauration, bin ca ne glisse pas. Au pire ca me selectionne tous les disques et quand ca semble n'en selectionner qu'un apres un doubleclic, j'ai beau le deplacer dans la case "source", rien ne se deplace, que dalle, nada.
apres 1/4 d'heure j'ai redemarrer, il a booté sous mon DD externe du coup et j'ai retrouvé mes petits; j'ai installer CCC (gratuit), fait un clown (heu un clone) où là j'ai pu choisir la source et la cible et puis j'ai redemarrer le mac.. impec, j'ai maintenant 60Go de plus de libre.
mais j'ai pas compris le coup de la restauration avec le DVD....
J'effacerai mon DD externe plus tard, quand j'aurais pris confiance. Sinon mon nouveau DD de 120Go marche très bien, pas super rapide mais comme l'ancien je dirai. Tient au fait, le DD original est aussi un seagate. comme ca mon macbook n'est pas dépaysé.
bonne nuitée


----------



## Marvin_R (29 Août 2006)

Bon, content que tu en sois finalement venu à bout. 
C'est pratique de pouvoir booter sur un DD externe. 

Pour le 120Go, il tourne à la même vitesse que le 60Go, donc tu devrais pas voir de différence.


----------



## HmJ (29 Août 2006)

Pour un peu de plus de 150 EUR (a Tokyo), soit le meme prix que les 100 Go / 7200 tpm, on trouve maintenant le Seagate 160 Go. Je pense que c'est un excellent disque : conso reduite d'un 5400 tpm, mais le saut de densite de plus de 50% fait que, a quantite de donnees egales, elles seront normalement plus concentrees, donc le temps d'acces devrait etre vraiment bon.

Pas la peine par contre d'attendre la serie 7200.2, avec la meme technologie d'enregistrement perpendiculaire, avant debut 2007. Et, pour info, c'est a cette date que sortiront les premiers DD integrant une bonne quantite de memoire flash pour booster les performances et la duree de vie du DD. En esperant que Leopard fasse aussi bien que Vista sur ce point ;-)


----------



## lanilodo (29 Août 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> Bon, content que tu en sois finalement venu à bout.
> C'est pratique de pouvoir booter sur un DD externe.
> 
> Pour le 120Go, il tourne à la même vitesse que le 60Go, donc tu devrais pas voir de différence.


Allez, j'ai encore ue question : quand le mac demarre, avant d'afficher la pomme grise, il y a un icone de dossier gris de la meme taille que la pome avec un point d'interrogation dedans. C'estquoidonc? un fichier manquant au demarrage? c'est grave?
Sinon je vais aller dans la rubrique Switch dire tout le bien que je pense de mon nouveau mac.
@+


----------



## Marvin_R (29 Août 2006)

J'ai jamais vu ça. A vue de nez : regarde dans les préférences systèmes, rubrique démarrage. Quel est le système sélectionné pour démarrer l'ordinateur ?


----------



## gondawa (2 Octobre 2006)

Je reviens sur ce post car j'ai le meme probleme de GLisser Déposer. Il fonctionne bien sous mac os mais avec le dvd d'installation cela ne va pas. Il doit y avoir un bug sur le dvd (10.4.6)
C'est tres embetant pour faire la restauration !

Je vais refaire tout manuelement et me faire un clone la prochaine fois. 

J'ai les boules!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

